# Prayer Meeting and women



## Dieter Schneider (Jul 21, 2007)

I would like to hear from PB members whether women are allowed to pray audibly in church gatherings or not - with Scriptural reasons for either view.


----------



## AV1611 (Jul 21, 2007)

Dieter Schneider said:


> I would like to hear from PB members whether women are allowed to pray audibly in church gatherings or not - with Scriptural reasons for either view.



No, the Scriptural rule of women remaining silent should be inforce.

*BTW:* I didn't realise you live in the NE!! I moved from Gateshead about seven months ago. I used to go here as a student.


----------



## ServantOfKing (Jul 28, 2007)

I am a member of a PCA church and if a family is moving away or we have a special prayer time, women will pray aloud from their seats. 
At first I wasn't sure if I necessarily agreed with the practice because of women "keeping silent." In scripture though, Paul doesn't want them disrupting and asking questions which could be better asked at home. He also said they shouldn't have authority over a man or teach a man. 
So that helped me to understand, because praying to the Lord is not disruptive if done within the proper time given in the order of worship and praying is not instructing a man or having authority over him. It is just that - praying to the Lord.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 28, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> No, the Scriptural rule of women remaining silent should be inforce.



So logically, you would have the women silent during the singing as well?

I believe as has been stated the 'silence' pertains to specific areas - namely preaching/teaching, exercising authority, etc. You cannot use the text as a blanket rule because then you are making scripture contradict scripture.

JH


----------



## x.spasitel (Jul 28, 2007)

JonathanHunt said:


> So logically, you would have the women silent during the singing as well?



Well, it would seem to me that women singing is a part of the _corporate_ worship of God, an act of the congregation. And I think what Paul is getting at is that women outside of the corporate worship should not have their lone voices heard...

I am still not certain on a fact of women praying in prayer meetings that are not public worship. I would tend, however, to think there is nothing wrong with it as long as the woman is not leading the meeting above a man.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 29, 2007)

Don't mean to jump the tracks here, but is there an element of _how_ it's done that concerns you? (i.e. is she covered when praying?)


----------



## ServantOfKing (Jul 29, 2007)

Do you mean, is she under the authority of her husband? Or do you mean head coverings? 
Sorry I was just confused as to what sort of covering you're referring to


----------

